# Seguimento Oceânia 2020



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2020 às 13:44)

*Australia's catastrophic bushfire season*
By AAP11:11
Eighteen lives have been lost, five people are missing and more than 1200 homes have been destroyed as fires burned through over five-million hectares of land.

Australia's catastrophic 2019 bushfire season at a glance:

*NSW*
* 15 lives lost, four in the past 24 hours

* One person missing

* More than 100 bushfires burning

* 3.6 million hectares burned, greater than the size of Belgium

* 1087 homes confirmed destroyed

*VICTORIA*
* One person dead, four more missing

* More than 40 bushfires of significance burning

* More than 500,000 hectares burned

* 68 structures confirmed destroyed but this number is expected to rise significantly

*SOUTH AUSTRALIA*
* Two lives lost

* About 20 bushfires burning, seven of significance

* More than 60,000 hectares burned

* More than 90 homes confirmed destroyed

*QUEENSLAND*
* 7 bushfires burning

* 250,000 hectares burned

* 45 homes confirmed destroyed

*WESTERN AUSTRALIA*
* More than 40 bushfires burning, two of significance

* 1.2 million hectares burned

* One home confirmed destroyed

*TASMANIA*
* More than 30 bushfires burning, seven of significance

* 8000 hectares burned

* One home confirmed destroyed


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2020 às 15:50)




----------



## Agreste (1 Jan 2020 às 16:02)

quase 6 milhões de campos de futebol de 11 já arderam na austrália.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2020 às 18:59)

Autoridades Australianas pensão que Sábado será o pior dia, mas hoje continua terrível!


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2020 às 20:18)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jan 2020 às 20:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Mais uma vez, as alterações climáticas estão claramente visíveis. Então no segundo gráfico...


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2020 às 20:42)

Isto é de facto um horror difícil de imaginar... é a floresta a arder até à areia da praia...


----------



## Hawk (1 Jan 2020 às 22:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Australia's catastrophic bushfire season*
> By AAP11:11
> Eighteen lives have been lost, five people are missing and more than 1200 homes have been destroyed as fires burned through over five-million hectares of land.
> 
> ...



O território da Austrália é 85 vezes maior que Portugal. Olhando para esses números, e pensar que "só" morreram 16 pessoas, dá ainda mais que pensar sobre o que aconteceu em Portugal em 2017.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2020 às 23:00)

Hawk disse:


> O território da Austrália é 85 vezes maior que Portugal. Olhando para esses números, e pensar que "só" morreram 16 pessoas, dá ainda mais que pensar sobre o que aconteceu em Portugal em 2017.


Muitos milhares de pessoas conseguiram fugir para as praias, pois aquela é uma zona turística. Seja como for a "protecção civil/bombeiros/autoridades" tem imensa experiência na gestão de fogos florestais. Mas infelizmente as autoridades ainda não conseguiram chegar a todas as localidades atingidas... esperemos o melhor possível.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2020 às 09:47)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Muitos milhares de pessoas conseguiram fugir para as praias, pois aquela é uma zona turística. Seja como for a "protecção civil/bombeiros/autoridades" tem imensa experiência na gestão de fogos florestais. Mas infelizmente as autoridades ainda não conseguiram chegar a todas as localidades atingidas... esperemos o melhor possível.


Já agora só uma actualização. As autoridades australianas esperam uma situação catastrófica para sábado. Consideram que vai ser impossível defender as localidades que estejam na área de progressão do fogo, por isso já estão a evacuar milhares de pessoas dessa área antecipando a situação de sábado.
No estado de Vitória ainda estão 17 desaparecidos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2020 às 09:48)

* Authorities have less than 24 hours to move the thousands of people stranded on the NSW South Coast who face a humanitarian crisis amid looming horror fire conditions. *

Bushfire-ravaged communities in southern NSW will continue to try to assess the damage after seven lives and at least 176 homes were lost.

In Victoria, residents are coming to grips with “horrifying” bushfires which have destroyed properties and claimed a life in East Gippsland, as firefighters continue to fend off blazes.

And, a Catastrophic Fire Danger Rating has been issued for Western Australia’s Goldfields region today...

...

* The township will not be defendable': Entire community evacuated *

The entire town of Batlow, arguably regarded as the apple capital of Australia, has been told told to leave before horrific fires bear down on the NSW town.

Dangerous conditions are forecast for the town with the Dunns Road fire expected to hit Batlow tomorrow afternoon.

"If you are in this area, particularly in the general area from Batlow north to Wondalga and west of Blowering Dam, you need to leave before tomorrow," the RFS said, posting a picture of the region people need to leave.

"Fire is forecast to impact the township of Batlow tomorrow afternoon. The township will not be defendable."



FULL ARTICLE:
https://www.adelaidenow.com.au/tech...rBD8tFXsF2eFel908r6etEM5O303RUMwq8Svc1yKB-6iE


----------



## Orion (2 Jan 2020 às 10:10)

Já torraram uns 5 milhões de hectares. Ainda falta uma 'eternidade' para haver melhorias.


----------



## Orion (2 Jan 2020 às 10:14)




----------



## Orion (2 Jan 2020 às 10:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2020 às 15:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2020 às 15:52)

*Woman dies from bushfire smoke at Canberra airport*
13:41
A Canberra woman has reportedly died due to bushfire smoke after disembarking from a plane in the nation's capital.

The elderly woman is understood to have gone into respiratory distress on the tarmac at Canberra Airport after leaving from a Qantas flight from Brisbane, The New Daily reports.

"ACT Policing were called to the Canberra Airport following the unsuspicious death of a woman at around 4.15pm today," a police spokeswoman told the publication.

"A report will be prepared for the coroner."


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2020 às 17:33)

*Towns indefensible from NSW bushfires*
By AAP17:01
Bushfires are expected to hit the 1300-strong township of Batlow this afternoon as other NSW communities prepare for extreme conditions.

All people in the Snowy Valley town were ordered to leave by last night, with the 130,000-hectare Dunns Road fire expected to arrive by this afternoon.

"The township will not be defendable," the RFS warned residents.

"Embers from the fire may land in pine plantation adjacent to the township."

A similar message was issued for Khancoban, Greg Greg and Tooma, where fire is expected to hit on Saturday.

Friday marks the first day of a two-day statewide total fire ban and a week-long state of emergency.


----------



## Orion (2 Jan 2020 às 18:49)




----------



## Orion (2 Jan 2020 às 18:59)

*Volunteer NSW firefighters to be compensated, government says *


----------



## Orion (2 Jan 2020 às 19:08)

E se os australianos cortarem nas exportações de carvão para a China? Estes serão obrigados a comprar a outros.







*China’s climate paradox: A leader in coal and clean energy*

Não é paradoxo. Não há mesmo alternativas realistas que permitam manter um nível de vida elevado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2020 às 19:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2020 às 20:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2020 às 20:34)

*Isto de facto é impossível de parar...   *


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2020 às 22:11)

*OMG!!!*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Jan 2020 às 22:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *OMG!!!*


Uma catástrofe  sem precedentes, e infelizmente ainda sem fim à vista 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2020 às 22:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2020 às 23:11)

*Twenty-eight now missing in Victoria*
By Freya Noble22:42
There are "grave concerns" for 28 people unaccounted for in Victoria's bushfire crisis.

Two people have been confirmed dead.

Victorian Premier Daniel Andrews said he was "not in a position" to provide further details on the second person confirmed dead.

He also warned the number of people unaccounted for, which previously stood at 17, may fluctuate as the crisis continues.


----------



## Agreste (3 Jan 2020 às 08:08)

+2 vagas de calor... alívio a 12 ou 13 do mês.


----------



## MSantos (3 Jan 2020 às 10:12)

Como já disse em outro tópico, Portugal tem que se preparar! Mais tarde ou mais cedo voltaremos a ser nós a sentir os efeitos de fogos catastróficos. 

Mais do que superavits e outras "distrações" é importante defender as pessoas em primeiro lugar!


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2020 às 11:14)




----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2020 às 14:57)




----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2020 às 21:20)




----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2020 às 21:21)




----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2020 às 21:22)




----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2020 às 00:00)




----------



## Orion (4 Jan 2020 às 11:54)

*Heat records around Australia continue to tumble, with Canberra reaching 44 degrees and Penrith 48.9*

*NSW fires hit emergency level as soaring temperatures stoke multiple danger zones*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Jan 2020 às 12:17)

Num fim de semana que se anuncia com condições muito difíceis, e que devem agravar muito a situação,as imagens são cada vez mais impressionantes e lamentavelmente muito tristes 





















Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## VimDePantufas (4 Jan 2020 às 12:45)

O calor no Verão Australiano é terrível.
A temperatura máxima alcançada foi de 48.9ºC (dados oficiais) .


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2020 às 19:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2020 às 20:24)

*Extraordinary conditions in Cabramurra     *
By Rebecca Masters20:15
*Intense fire conditions led to an extraordinary temperature of 69.8 degrees being recorded in Cabramurra in the Snowy Mountains.*
https://www.9news.com.au/national/a...saturday/49766935-2a13-4799-82c1-960e71da617d


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2020 às 20:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2020 às 20:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2020 às 21:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2020 às 22:48)

*Latest figures from NSW Rural Fire HQ this morning*
By Sarah Swain 22:31
-8 people killed this week, 17 this bushfire season including one man who died from a heart attack overnight

-Two fires at emergency warnings

-Nine fires at watch and act

-More than 500 homes lost on NSW South Coast -1422 homes lost this bushfire season

-Homes lost overnight in communities including Bundanoon and Wingello in the southern highlands, Batlow on the south west slopes, the Bay and Basin area, south west of Nowra in Shoalhaven: Boydtown Kiah, Wonboyn and Tawamba on the far south coast and Adelong and Cabramurra in the Snowy Mountains.

-Currently 56 uncontained fires across NSW, with a total of 147 burning

-More than 2000 RFS volunteers and Fire and Rescue crews are fighting them, with 700 vehicles

-18 evacuation centres open

-4.7 million hectares burnt this season

-Conditions have eased today but a total fire ban remains


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2020 às 23:41)




----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2020 às 12:13)




----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2020 às 13:31)




----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2020 às 13:32)




----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2020 às 13:34)




----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2020 às 13:40)

As condições meteorológicas na Austrália podem ser facilmente acompanhadas aqui.


----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2020 às 13:42)




----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2020 às 13:54)




----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2020 às 13:58)




----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2020 às 14:22)

*Passengers describe flying through fire-generated cloud on Melbourne-to-Canberra flight*


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2020 às 16:43)

Eu nem me tenho aqui pronunciado muito acerca dos incendios da Austrália, pois só de olhar pras muitas das imagens que tem circulado nas redes sociais, nestes últimos dias, simplesmente fiquei sem palavras e chocado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Jan 2020 às 18:46)

Orion disse:


>


Vídeos completamente desoladores, ninguém pode e deve ficar indiferente a imagens destas! Muito, muito triste !

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Jan 2020 às 18:49)

Isto é uma tragédia incomensurável.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2020 às 19:56)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jan 2020 às 21:21)

Hoje toda a gente calou-se em relação à Austrália, em Portugal, nos jornais. Terá sido porquê? 
A tragédia, infelizmente, continua, com mais de 80% da floresta da Nova Gales do Sul destruída.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2020 às 21:25)

Vamos rezar para que venha a tão desejada chuva!


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2020 às 14:12)




----------



## Orion (6 Jan 2020 às 14:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2020 às 23:39)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Jan 2020 às 23:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Infelizmente é chuva da pouca duração 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2020 às 23:47)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Infelizmente é chuva da pouca duração
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Mesmo assim foi uma alegria imensa! E há a possibilidade de virem mais ciclones, podendo assim introduzir mais humidade de forma mais generalizada...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Jan 2020 às 00:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mesmo assim foi uma alegria imensa! E há a possibilidade de virem mais ciclones, podendo assim introduzir mais humidade de forma mais generalizada...


É verdade, incrível a felicidade das pessoas quando começou a chover! Eu próprio já vi esta alegria nas pessoas, e senti a mesma quando começou a chover no dia 16 de Outubro de 2017 em Folques (Arganil)  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (7 Jan 2020 às 11:21)




----------



## Orion (7 Jan 2020 às 11:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2020 às 11:36)




----------



## Orion (7 Jan 2020 às 15:36)




----------



## GSM2046 (7 Jan 2020 às 19:21)

*Shooters will cull more than 10,000 Australian camels from the air TOMORROW because they drink too much water and their flatulence contribute to global warming*
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-7858237/More-10-000-Australian-camels-die-drink-water.html

Afinal não é só em Portugal que há maníacos incendiários...
*24 Australians arrested for deliberately setting fires this season*
https://abcnews.go.com/International/24-australians-arrested-deliberately-setting-fires-season/story


----------



## VimDePantufas (7 Jan 2020 às 19:28)

Wisemaps disse:


> *Shooters will cull more than 10,000 Australian camels from the air TOMORROW because they drink too much water and their flatulence contribute to global warming*
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-7858237/More-10-000-Australian-camels-die-drink-water.html


Este mundo bateu em ambos os limites.
Está tudo fora de si e doido !!!


----------



## Orion (8 Jan 2020 às 10:34)




----------



## camrov8 (8 Jan 2020 às 13:31)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Este mundo bateu em ambos os limites.
> Está tudo fora de si e doido !!!


infelizmente a demagogia esta em grande, quando faltam ideias surge este tipo de coisas


----------



## Orion (8 Jan 2020 às 20:37)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Jan 2020 às 23:22)

Uma imagem vale mais que mil palavras 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2020 às 13:21)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Uma imagem vale mais que mil palavras
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://www.nzherald.co.nz/world/news/article.cfm?c_id=2&objectid=12299536


----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2020 às 13:25)

http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/history/temperature/ & http://www.bom.gov.au/climate/history/rainfall/



> *Climate outlook overview*
> 
> Issued: 8 January 2020
> 
> ...


----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2020 às 13:31)




----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2020 às 20:01)

https://graphics.reuters.com/AUSTRALIA-BUSHFIRES-SMOK/0100B4W52R7/index.html

https://graphics.reuters.com/AUSTRALIA-BUSHFIRES-MAP/0100B4TW2NK/index.html

https://graphics.reuters.com/AUSTRALIA-BUSHFIRES-SCALE/0100B4VK2PN/index.html


----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2020 às 20:02)




----------



## ClaudiaRM (12 Jan 2020 às 20:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Jan 2020 às 20:52)

*Australian bush fires/thermal anomalies
Nov 1st, 2019 - Jan 11th, 2020*


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jan 2020 às 19:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2020 às 12:15)




----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2020 às 17:35)

Antes tarde que nunca.


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2020 às 17:38)

*Big water-bombing aircraft en route to Australia to fight fires delayed by international disasters*


----------



## Orion (16 Jan 2020 às 09:44)




----------



## Orion (16 Jan 2020 às 11:37)




----------



## criz0r (16 Jan 2020 às 12:01)

Um alívio para a Austrália, o reposicionamento da MJO nas próximas semanas,






- > https://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/precip/CWlink/MJO/mjoupdate.pdf


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2020 às 17:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2020 às 15:37)




----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2020 às 10:09)

*Weekly Rainfall Update for 7 days to 9 am 21 January 2020*


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2020 às 18:37)




----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2020 às 14:33)




----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2020 às 09:20)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Jan 2020 às 09:24)

Orion disse:


>



*Incêndios na Austrália. Três mortos em queda de avião-cisterna!*
https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/mundo/1399261/incendios-na-australia-tres-mortos-em-queda-de-aviao-cisterna?utm_source=notification&utm_medium=push&utm_campaign=1399261


----------



## Orion (29 Jan 2020 às 16:45)




----------



## Orion (7 Fev 2020 às 11:25)

*BOM forecasts intense, prolonged rain as flash flooding hits northern NSW and Sydney*


----------



## Orion (7 Fev 2020 às 11:30)




----------



## Orion (8 Fev 2020 às 09:41)

CT Damien, 95 nós às 09z (JTWC; cat. 2 na escala SS).











 http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDW60801/IDW60801.95307.shtml


----------



## Orion (5 Abr 2020 às 13:13)

Não vale a pena criar um tópico só para isto...


----------



## Orion (5 Abr 2020 às 20:27)

Orion disse:


> Não vale a pena criar um tópico só para isto...



120 nós, intensidade atribuída pelo JTWC às 15z.








> For Vanuatu, the Pacific, and countries that are often called upon for support like New Zealand and Australia, the threat of such a powerful cyclone comes at the worst possible time, as the region contends with the Covid-19 pandemic.
> 
> Vanuatu has been in a state of emergency for weeks, with the country in effective lockdown. The border has been closed, and people have been ordered to stay home with gatherings of more than five people banned.



*'Bad timing': Cyclone Harold likely to hit Vanuatu as category 5*


----------



## Orion (6 Abr 2020 às 12:09)




----------



## Orion (7 Abr 2020 às 10:54)

27 mortos nas ilhas Salomão. 



110 nós às 9z (JTWC). Vai passar muito próximo de Fiji.


----------



## Orion (15 Dez 2020 às 20:21)

https://www.met.gov.fj/index.php?page=radar / http://ds.data.jma.go.jp/mscweb/data/himawari/sat_img.php?area=hp3


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2020 às 11:33)




----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2020 às 11:35)




----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2020 às 11:38)

A previsão dos ciclones naquela parte do mundo nem sempre é fácil.


----------



## StormRic (18 Dez 2020 às 03:05)

Yasa já passou sobre as ilhas principais de Fiji:











Apresentava ontem à noite (hora UTC), a estrutura típica de CT de categoria 4/5:

Terra 20201217 22:30





Hoje às 2:00, pelo Suomi:





https://www.rnz.co.nz/news/pacific/433085/live-updates-cyclone-yasa-makes-landfall-in-fiji

Não errou por muito:


----------



## Orion (18 Dez 2020 às 10:40)

StormRic disse:


> Não errou por muito:



Só para acrescentar que no Pacífico a avaliação da intensidade é diferente.



> Category Cyclone 1 has mean winds 34-47 knots with a central pressure greater than 985 hPa
> Category Cyclone 2 has mean winds 48-63 knots with a central pressure 985-970 hPa
> Category Cyclone 3 has mean winds 64-85 knots with a central pressure 970-945 hPa
> Category Cyclone 4 has mean winds 86-107 knots with a central pressure 945-910 hPa
> Category Cyclone 5 has mean winds greater than 107 knots with a central pressure less than 910 hPa



TT cá = Cat. 1/2 lá

Cat. 5 lá = Cat. 3/4/5 cá

A intensidade máxima do ciclone foi... 130/5 nós? Um cat. 4 no limite máximo por cá.


----------



## Orion (18 Dez 2020 às 10:50)

2 mortos.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Dez 2020 às 18:04)

Orion disse:


> Só para acrescentar que no Pacífico a avaliação da intensidade é diferente.
> .


Olá Orion.

Parece que não, pela imagem "TC TRACKS" à esquerda, que colocaste num post acima; o gráfico inferior apresenta as intensidades:




A não ser que regionalmente alguma autoridade meteorológica tenha uma escala diferente...

Aquela zona do pacífico tem MUITO mar para as tempestades se intensificarem.


----------



## Orion (18 Dez 2020 às 21:04)

Aristocrata disse:


> Olá Orion.
> 
> Parece que não, pela imagem "TC TRACKS" à esquerda, que colocaste num post acima; o gráfico inferior apresenta as intensidades:
> 
> ...



No Pacífico sudoeste a utilizada foi a que publiquei (tirada do portal do RSMC Nadi/Fiji). Já essa imagem tem em conta a escala SS porque quem a produz é a NOAA.

Relativamente aos 140 nós, fui confirmar... o JTWC (não é um centro de previsão 'oficial') atribuiu essa intensidade.

Vê o último aviso:



> STORM WARNING 069 ISSUED FROM RSMC NADI Dec 181921 UTC. TROPICAL CYCLONE YASA CENTRE *980HPA CATEGORY 2* WAS LOCATED NEAR 20.3 SOUTH 176.8 WEST AT 181800 UTC. POSITION POOR. REPEAT POSITION 20.3S 176.8W at 181800 UTC. CYCLONE MOVING EAST SOUTHEAST AT 16 KNOTS. *EXPECT SUSTAINED WINDS OF 55 KNOTS CLOSE TO THE CENTRE DECREASING TO 50 KNOTS AT 191200UTC*.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Dez 2020 às 21:13)

Orion disse:


> No Pacífico sudeste a utilizada foi a que publiquei (tirado do portal do RSMC Nadi/Fiji). Já essa imagem tem em conta a escala SS porque quem a produz é a NOAA.
> 
> Relativamente aos 140 nós, fui confirmar... o JTWC (não é um centro de previsão 'oficial') atribuiu essa intensidade.


Pois...
É por isso que devia haver uma maior consenso nestas coisas da meteorologia. Escalas diferentes dão interpretações erróneas por vezes.
Isto assim quer dizer que um categoria 5 na escala de ciclones pode ser uma furacão "fraco" ou um arrasador. 

É por isso que por vezes usam o termo "super-ciclone" nos mais fortes. Podiam era adicionar categoria 6 e 7...


----------



## Orion (18 Dez 2020 às 21:22)

Aristocrata disse:


> É por isso que devia haver uma maior consenso nestas coisas da meteorologia. Escalas diferentes dão interpretações erróneas por vezes.



No Japão a intensidade dos ciclones é calculada com base no vento em 10 min ao contrário do NHC (1 min). A Índia usa 3 minutos e tem diversas designações.

Para quem não sabe, pode parecer um ciclone mais fraco ou forte.

Para quem gosta de acompanhar o tempo tropical mundial mas não tem paciência para tanta diferença, o JTWC é muito útil.


----------



## Toby (29 Dez 2020 às 08:38)

Uma pequena viagem ao Japão 

15/12:










16/12


----------



## Orion (2 Jan 2021 às 13:43)




----------

